# West Branch Squirrel hunting



## coinshooter69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone had any luck lately?


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Went to WB off Rockspring way back in for about 2.5 hours, but didn't see or hear even one. Are they hunted out??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## coinshooter69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good question, I havnt been there in a few years and was curious if I should give it a try again.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I think squirrel numbers have really dropped all around this area. When I was younger I could get a limit (4 back then) most days at WB but now its hard to find them. Not sure if its hunted out or just a cycle thing. I was reading Pennsylvania harvest numbers for every species from 1984 to now and every single species have dropped drastically every year except for deer and turkey. The deer and turkey numbers have increased drastically every year. I can't find any detailed harvest reports from Ohio but I'm sure its the same here.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I can honestly say I used to hunt WB alot but in the last few years I have run into the same problem. It seems a few locals have been hitting it hard the last few years with high powered loads. Said their shotguns could reach out 40 yards and still bring down a nutmuncher! I ran into these guys late in 2011 and they reported taking over 120 out of WB property between the 5 of them. Thats alot of critters that will not be there to reproduce in the spring. If these guys are telling the truth......thats "if" then that would explain the population decline.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hunt WB pretty often and see squirrels nearly every time. Not always in range, but there. Morning hunts and last hour of daylight seem to be most productive til the weather gets and stays cold.


----------

